# Buying HS720AS from Honda Power Equipment dealer vs Lowes / HD



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

In the market for a HS720AS. 

I can get it from a local Honda power equipment dealer for $709 

or Lowes for $779 (10% off coupon from eBay will bring the pricing close enough).

I'd rather support the local store but I like the extended warranty I can buy from Lowes though, being a Honda, that might not be necessary.

Are there any differences between the snow blower from these 2 stores? Does the Honda Dealer get better or more recent revisions or is it all the same. Reason I ask is the photo on Lowes website and the local dealer looks a little different with the wheels, so maybe there is more than just the wheels.

BTW how are these with wet snow?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

NiMH said:


> Are there any differences between the snow blower from these 2 stores? Does the Honda Dealer get better or more recent revisions or is it all the same.


Assuming current production, there should be no difference. There is a revision to the wheels, though, that apparently reverts them to the older style from the HS520 to eliminate snow packing issues. More info here: HS720 AM wheels stuck and added to sticky here: Honda Snow Blower Information Repository

I would buy it from the local dealer.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

The wheels were apparently updated a few months ago, although we don't have them in Canada yet. Rumour has it they may have done this to address snow adhering to the treads. I'm suspicious of this claim until I hear it from Honda. May just be a consolidation of wheel types with other power equipment such as lawn mowers. We'll see. Either way not a deal breaker, just annoying as snow can stick to them making them seize in wet conditions. 

Sometimes I think dealer is better, but in reality my experience has been it's more about the salesperson's expertise than the store. I've had clueless dealers and clueless HD salespeople. Either way find a good source for consumables and parts, either online or dealer.

All blowers clog in wet snow. Read up on this forum here about solutions such as Fluid Film, but the key with these single stage Hondas is to change your augers and scrapper bar according to spec. It will prevent most sticking problems, but not all. Same is true of other brands.

They are great machines. I do between 13-26 properties and use mine 90% of the time. I also own a tracked HSS724ACTD Honda, as well as a few others. The 720 is my favourite. I'd be surprized if you are disappointed.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if you buy from lowes where do you bring it for warranty work? the Honda dealer. ya. they'll be real happy to help you.

jmo


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

Amazing informat


orangputeh said:


> if you buy from lowes where do you bring it for warranty work? the Honda dealer. ya. they'll be real happy to help you.
> 
> jmo


Good point!


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

tabora said:


> ...There is a revision to the wheels, though, that apparently reverts them to the older style from the HS520 to eliminate snow packing issues.


My two 520's I used to run did the same thing with their wheels...but not as bad. Maybe a weight thing?

This may be the year I play around more with some mods on these wheels. It beats the other tasks my wife has waiting for me.


----------



## NiMH (Oct 27, 2020)

CalgaryPT said:


> It beats the other tasks my wife has waiting for me.


My task is currently shoveling 5" of wet snow out of a 5 car driveway...which might be frozen!


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

I own one too and I must say that all the wet and heavy snow that we had here since I own this little machine (fall 2019), has been handled without a single clog. But as the other posters said, when new, paddles are new and it works like it should. When the paddles are worned out, then they are prone to some clogging and that is normal too. So far, never experienced clogging on either of my 2 Hondas and yes, as a safety mesure, applying Fluid Film helps a lot although I didn't use that on my HS720 since I own it. As for the wheels, I have the new ones with the smaller threading, I cannot compare with those of normal threading but snow get stuck a bit, not a deal breaker though.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Dealer. It always works in your favor to build a relationship with equipment dealers. 

I really like my HS720, solid machine. This reminds me its time to order new paddles. My powerlite is still my favorite.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

The HS720 is a really nice machine. Has the Honda GC190 engine with plenty of power and torque. I've got the little brother Honda HS520 single stage with the smaller GC160 engine and I honestly can't remember if I've ever clogged the chute. Just apply a liberal dose of non-stick cooking spray, silicone spray, or fluid film to the chute and the auger box to minimize any chance of clogging. I echo the comments about purchasing the unit from a local dealer instead of the big box stores. Assembly from the box stores can be "hit or miss". Lot of horror stories about missing hardware / parts, owners manuals, over-tighten / under-tighten hardware, cables misadjusted, etc. Not saying this can't happen at dealership, but just don't hear about it on this forum quite as much. Another reason you might want to visit a dealer is to try out the different chute adjustment mechanisms. Some folks prefer the manually adjusted chute on the HS720AM while others prefer the chute controller levers on the HS720AA. The HS720AS add electric start to the AA model, but these machines generally start on 1/2 pull with minimum effort. Just my $0.02


----------



## WrenchIt (Dec 6, 2020)

Extended warranties are insurance. No insurance company goes out of business paying claims, they always manage to find a loophole. I'm not saying Lowe's extended warranty is garbage, but, if the company(s) did not make money (both Lowe's and the warrantor) they would not be selling this. All I am saying, is the odds are in your favor to self insure the snowblower. Besides, I believe Consumer Reports has urged people for years to forego these extended warranties.

There are good dealers and then there are stealers. Like @drmerdp said, build a relationship with your dealer. If he goes out of business because everyone buys their machines from Lowe's, who will service the beaste for you? If he screws you, then start looking for a good lawn and garden shop or independent mechanic.

If you do go the extended warranty route, against our suggestions, READ EVERY BLESSED WORD, and understand it. I bought a year old GMC Express Van, and when the warranty expired I have been inundated with extended warranty offers. One guy, who promised me the same as GM 'bumper to bumper warranty' was foolish enough to send me the paperwork before I bit. The fine print excluded all electronic controls, body, this and that. For a mere $5,000 or so, they would warrant the drive train, and not a whole lot more. The GM original warranty covered anything that was not a wear item (brake pads, etc.). Read your warranty! (I called him back and told him his warranty was not worth the paper it was printed on.)


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Research whatever company holds the note on the extended warranty......I bought extended warranty on a new fridge, stove, dishwasher and dryer I bought from Leon's 2 years ago and the company that holds the note on the warranty sucks the big one.....waste of money.....I'm very leery of paying for EW's now.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

extended warrantees if not written by the manufacture are not worth the paper they are printed on. total waste of ones money as every one i had to deal with both auto and ope had loop holes they used the size of teas maybe even Alaska . 
take that money you would pay stick in the bank ,


----------



## Spyle (Oct 24, 2017)

Spyle said:


> I own one too and I must say that all the wet and heavy snow that we had here since I own this little machine (fall 2019), has been handled without a single clog. But as the other posters said, when new, paddles are new and it works like it should. When the paddles are worned out, then they are prone to some clogging and that is normal too. So far, never experienced clogging on either of my 2 Hondas and yes, as a safety mesure, applying Fluid Film helps a lot although I didn't use that on my HS720 since I own it. As for the wheels, I have the new ones with the smaller threading, I cannot compare with those of normal threading but snow get stuck a bit, not a deal breaker though.


By the way, I did not completely answer your question, my bad. Dealers or Big Box Stores? Definitely Dealers, as you read earlier, to develop a relationship, availability of parts AND having some kind of priority over owners not buying from them when time comes to get any service required under warranty or not. My 2 cents...


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

you might be better using a credit card that offers free extended warranty on purchses. Check with your credit cards. I use my amex hilton card and have used the warranty a couple times . 200$ digital camera and a 250$ fitbit watch. They didnt fix either just apply a credit for purchase amount to your bill. yOU HAVE TO HAVE THE RECEIPT. That is what they bank on you losing the recipt. Its a honda so you should be good.


----------



## Super Mech (Dec 19, 2020)

I bought mine from a Honda dealer for warranty purposes. Also they gave me a great price. Mine blows heavy wet snow and most slush without a problem and I don’t think I’ve ever clogged the chute.


----------



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

My local dealer was offering discounts with Honda financing in December, so there might be an opportunity for additional savings there. Even if you're looking to pay cash, it could work out if you just paid it off once you get the deal.


----------



## oni888 (Dec 27, 2020)

buy from the Honda dealer and screw the extra warranty nonsense. do not be afraid to negotiate with the dealer. the dealer has the machines on Honda's "floor plan" which gives dealers some time before interest starts to accumulate and they do not pay until the unit is sold and Honda contracted inventory people come in to check the stock. you pay them for all sold machines. when i was a dealer back in the 80's we were all happy to make a 100 dollars on each sale considering all the Honda dealers in nearby areas. Lowes on the other hand, avoid. i bought an Ariens machine there back in november and it would not throw a 3 inch snow we had in late december. i tried to return it and was told i had it longer than the 30 day return policy by about 2 weeks. only nearby dealer is a service center so i had to crawl into that store. it picked up the machine last tuesday and with pickup/return and a 40.00 "diagnostic fee" i am looking at 130.00 bill without even having any idea if the repair is even warrantable. i have yet to hear anything from said dealer on the issue either.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

Can't help with the machine but ask yourself these questions - 
Where do I go for major parts?
Where do I go for warranty/service?
Where do I go for machine advise?
What if I want to upgrade and trade the machine?

Most likely the answers will be "the dealer".
Perhaps the dealer will offer an extended warranty.


----------

